# Amazon blackwater biotope lighting 150L



## Kakarot (13 Oct 2016)

Hey all,
I'm going to be setting up an Amazon blackwater biotope and was just curious if anyone has done a similar setup, I want the light to be focused in the centre of the aquarium with shaded/darker areas at both ends. I still need to build a double aquarium stand so it's going to be a few weeks away but I just want to get some bits together.
At the moment I have an ikea work lamp with an 18w 1040lm compact fluro daylight 5k bulb, has anyone used a similar lamp? and was this bright enough/too bright?
The aquarium I have is a 92 x 50 x 36cm and I'd like to have 4 Peruvian Angels and a small shoal of either rummy nose or cardinals.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## alto (13 Oct 2016)

No idea on the particular lamp - except that CF are my least favorite -  but LED gives the best "spotlight" shimmer/pool effect
Intensity/brightness of the lamp depends on your goals re plant species/growth 




Kakarot said:


> 4 Peruvian Angels


Wild P. scalare 'Rio Nanay'




Kakarot said:


> aquarium I have is a 92 x 50 x 36cm


Not sure if this tank is 50cm tall (or 36) - in general taller tanks are recommended for angels as these are good sized fish (unless stunted) & fin span is easily 20 - 30 cm
(I had a young veil fin domestic pair with 35cm fin span & altums that were considerably bigger bodied with taller fin span)


----------



## rebel (13 Oct 2016)

Kessil range is good. Check them out. Newest is A80.


----------



## Kakarot (14 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the replies,
Sorry I should have been clearer...its 50cm high, I chose this aquarium as from the research I've done it would be tall enough for angels!
For plant species I would like Vallis and Sword plants to keep true to the biotope, so I'm not sure just how dark my water can be before it starts the inhibit plant growth, a planted aquarium is more important to me than the blackwater, so I can always go for a similar setup with clearer water if need be.
I'll definitely look in to LED bulbs and check out the Kessil range, thank you.


----------



## alto (14 Oct 2016)

Kessil is a great LED but you might email re the suitability of the A80 (I believe the freshwater version Tuna Sun is listed for Dec release) for a deeper tank
 - the A80 Tuna Blue is promoted for nano tanks ... the marine version is getting interest re the outstanding reflector system, also silent (fanless LED)

Once established most plants are less sensitive to blackwater "dimming" 

(I run 2 Kessil A160 Tuna Sun on a 90cm x 45cm x 55 cm)


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Oct 2016)

l am sure George Farmer did one with wood only, Nathan Hill did a Discus set up were the tank is in half shade and dominated by huge bog wood and the Kessil luminates only half the tank,l believe he only used floating frogbit (for plant growth reasons mentioned)that would look great l would think with Cardinals,Rummynoses as well.Both of these are from PFK sorry no link but you could check website.My personal favourite is photographer Jonny Jensons tetra,catfish Amazon biotope based on a dark mangrove,I think he compromised on planting with similar looking ones again it was a feature in PFK and could be on the website


----------



## Kakarot (14 Oct 2016)

I'll check out the kessil lights if my current cfl doesn't do the job, but due to my budget if I don't have to spend it I probably wont. I've been a PFK reader for years and I remember the article you mentioned, I'll have a re read online but that's the type I'd like, but as you advise Alto I'll start it as a clear water and maybe see about adding some tannins to the water later. I would like some frogbit too. Thanks guys


----------

